# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  مشکل پشت کنکوری ها در کارت ورود به جلسه

## سیدرضا بازیار

من امروز کارت ورود به جلسه گرفتم و دانشجو دانشگاه پیام نور هستم (مرخصی گرفتم)
اگه قبول بشم باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدم و برم روزانه
اما در کارت ورود به جلسه من نوشته که دانشجو انصرافی نیستم

حالا این کارت ورود به جلسه مشکل نداره؟؟؟؟؟

اگه روزانه قبول شدم باید از دانشگاه انصراف بدم و برم روزانه؟

----------


## Saeed735

نه...قبول شدی برو دانشگاه انصراف  بده بعدش برو رشته جدید........دانشگاههای روزانه اینطورین....شبانه و پیام نور نیازی به انصراف ندارن...بعد از اعلام نتایج برو انصراف بده...تا قبول نشدی انصراف نده

----------

